# NOC Triple Chainring Challenge



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

anyone know when it will be this year? I like to plan my suffering early....actually i need to put in for the time off asap.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Someone in the Nitemare thread posted that the NOC would be cutting back on events for this year...I hope not, the Nitemare is one of my favorite events ever. I also want to do the Chainring Challege this year. I would suggest geting in touch directly with the NOC to see what events are planned.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

I see the NOC has it's 2008 events listed on their website and no triple chain ring challenge is scheduled Guess i'll do the 3state 3 mtn instead.

http://www.noc.com/events.html


----------

